# Stock Market



## FactFinder (Nov 21, 2014)

bullshit


----------



## SteadyMercury (Nov 23, 2014)

equally relevant post =


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 26, 2014)

I wonder if he had to pay extra for that.


----------



## konradv (Dec 23, 2014)

Hit a new all time high today!


----------



## Rozman (Dec 27, 2014)

U.S.-based stock funds attract record 36.5 billion inflows in week -Lipper


Sorry libs....
Obama is not the reason why the market has gone off the chart into new territory.


----------



## william the wie (Dec 28, 2014)

that is nearly 2 trillion a year. That is also not sustainable.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Dec 28, 2014)

Rozman said:


> Sorry libs....
> Obama is not the reason why the market has gone off the chart into new territory.


Interesting, since nobody in this thread mentioned Obama until you did.

Preemptive partisan retardship?


----------



## william the wie (Jan 6, 2015)

Thought I would reactivate this thread to see if the sky really is falling now.


----------



## Jacob Adom (Feb 5, 2015)

If you want to learn the intricacies of the stock market, visit OTC Bully for the best stock market strategies and tips.


----------

